# Vote for fishing above 80 for musky



## Ogf's best

not why please.....just if you muskie fish when the water in 80 or above


----------



## BigDaddy300

Lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Legend killer

No!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hang_loose

Nope....Actually, I don't fish much when it is over 80.


----------



## backlashed

BigDaddy300 said:


> Lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Me too! 

Beer is a wonderful thing, isn't it?


----------



## Mason52

backlashed said:


> Me too!
> 
> Beer is a wonderful thing, isn't it?


I got a chuckle too and beer is good


----------



## Burks

No.

But people can do whatever they want.


----------



## Ol'Bassman

Nope! Pass the beer!


----------



## Ogf's best

beers are on me....


----------



## JohnD

Beer is better with deep fried muskie. If they look like they are going to die, eat them.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

NOPE!
I'll take a beer and some beer nuts please.

Ive eaten musky, it wasn't bad. Big bones, but not bad.


----------



## crittergitter

Nope. I go after river smallies this time of year.


----------



## JohnD

I'm sure you guys are familiar with Clow's landing at leesville. Back in the 70's Ed Clow showed me how to fillet that strip of y shaped bones out of them. He also told me what to do with the meat to sweeten it. That turned muskie from one of my worse eating fish to probably my 3rd favorite.


----------



## Tatonka

JohnD said:


> I'm sure you guys are familiar with Clow's landing at leesville. Back in the 70's Ed Clow showed me how to fillet that strip of y shaped bones out of them. He also told me what to do with the meat to sweeten it. That turned muskie from one of my worse eating fish to probably my 3rd favorite.


How do you sweeten it? I would like to know in case i ever have one die on me


----------



## JohnD

Tatonka, As with most fish you need to remove the dark meat down the sides. After you get it all filleted and cut up ready to cook, put in large pan of cold water with some baking soda in it. Let soak overnight. Rinse good in clean clear water the next day. Bleeches the meat snow white and cuts all the slime off the meat that contaminated it while cleaning. I do that with white bass too. I've heard of some guys using milk but have never tried that. The thinner you make the fillets, the more effect the soda has. 
As far as the y bones, with the fillet laying so you can see the part that was against the spine, you should see a row of white dots. Those are the ends of the bones. With a sharp knife you can follow them down and lift that strip out. Have thought about trying the soda on steelhead as well but haven't yet. Good luck


----------



## backlashed

Got a mailing today for the Webster Lake Muskie Club (Indiana) outing July 29. I'm thinking they'd say yes.


----------



## Legend killer

When I have filleted muskie I had no issues filleting it. I fillet both sides then cut the skin off. No bones, then soak the meat in saltwater for three days.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Legend killer said:


> When I have filleted muskie I had no issues filleting it. I fillet both sides then cut the skin off. No bones, then soak the meat in saltwater for three days.


My buddy brought one back from chatauqua. Not sure how he prepared it, but it wasn't a very big one. I had to remove a couple pretty thick bones. Wasnt too bad.


----------



## Mason52

My friend calls eating a musky going cannibal.


----------



## JohnD

Haven't seen any activity on Muskie & Pike Discussions for the last 3 days or so. Everyone must be muskie fishing. HEHEHEHE


----------



## hang_loose

Ogf's best said:


> not why please.....just if you muskie fish when the water in 80 or above


I bet you're grinning right now.... Anyway you, MuskieJim and crittergitter all have valid points. Nice to see FACTS posted!:highfive:.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Pretty sad effort IMO to try to "do your part" in the sport of muskie fishing, especially if its all you do; Is that all you got? Is to say you don't fish in warmer water (you're a savior) and that you release ALL of the 3 fish you catch a season or talk junk on a message board about it?...I'd really like to see how many of you REALLY make a difference! How? Help stocking, donate to baitfish funds, get involved with efforts to make better laws for muskie fishing, help educate others on proper fish handling, join a club which promotes all of the above. ??

Muskie fishing has been around for centuries, and NOW all of the sudden this notion to Stop fishing when water temps are warmer than normal cracks me up....Why now all of the sudden??? I'll tell you why.....Because there are way more fanatical, extremists and ignorant people involved today...Thats exactly why! And MOST who are poromoting this type of thing have only been fishing for them for 5 years or less anyhow!! 

Hammer away boys, I'm just telling it the way it is and I know it bothers you more sensitive types, but oh well...I know the truth really hurts some of you. Continue to enjoy catching your 3 fish a year and saving those thousands of others by NOT fishing for them and drinking cold beers instead!


----------



## crittergitter

ShutUpNFish said:


> Pretty sad effort IMO to try to "do your part" in the sport of muskie fishing, especially if its all you do; Is that all you got? Is to say you don't fish in warmer water (you're a savior) and that you release ALL of the 3 fish you catch a season or talk junk on a message board about it?...I'd really like to see how many of you REALLY make a difference! How? Help stocking, donate to baitfish funds, get involved with efforts to make better laws for muskie fishing, help educate others on proper fish handling, join a club which promotes all of the above. ??
> 
> Muskie fishing has been around for centuries, and NOW all of the sudden this notion to Stop fishing when water temps are warmer than normal cracks me up....Why now all of the sudden??? I'll tell you why.....Because there are way more fanatical, extremists and ignorant people involved today...Thats exactly why! And MOST who are poromoting this type of thing have only been fishing for them for 5 years or less anyhow!!
> 
> Hammer away boys, I'm just telling it the way it is and I know it bothers you more sensitive types, but oh well...I know the truth really hurts some of you. Continue to enjoy catching your 3 fish a year and saving those thousands of others by NOT fishing for them and drinking cold beers instead!


I have been fishing for musky since 1995. Some years I get out a lot and some years I don't get out much. I haven't caught any big ones, and I don't catch a lot each year. I have personally seen 2 fish die, and it sickens me. I have never seen a fish die in water temps of 76, 77 or 78 degrees or lower. Army corps of engineers puts out reports that shows temp/depth/dissolved oxgen levels. During hot water times(80+), it shows that water temps at the surface have 0 parts dissolved oxygen. I can supply you a chart if you like. Can a musky be caught and released successfully? Yes. Are the odds of them dying greater than at cooler water temps when there is plenty of D.O. YES! Facts are facts Paul. Fish on if you like, but don't cry a river when others feel differently. 

Musky fishing has countless different view points and controversy. You know that. What's the official world record? Why release a potential WR? What's the best bait? What's the best color? What's the best trolling speed? Trollers versus casters and on and on and on. I think for the most part the discussions on this topic have been civil. I would like to think that they could remain that way. 

It's just a fish. 

It's just a fish that I respect and value.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

I am stating facts as well...The fact that muskie fishing in Ohio, PA, NY or anywhere in the country is better now than it ever was! CERTAINLY NOT because people don't fish when the weather or water temps are hot! Promoting another extreme practice in the sport is simply taking things overboard.....WE DO ENOUGH! And need not lose focus on what got us to this point with nonsense like this...Thats my point.

If someone has a personal choice not to fish when temps are hot, thats just fine and great. However, DO NOT, bitch and moan to others who do so. It is perfectly legal and NONE of your business!! Thats pretty simple if you ask me. 

IMO, it is civil and healthy debate of prospectives from all sides...I do respect all of your opinions. I just believe a different point of view or perspective should be observed and often is not.


----------



## Mason52

I slow down and even quit for a while when the water gets like it was a few weeks back. Also water release fish when I feel like it's in the fish's best interest. If you have to know how long a fish is they make stick on tapes you can put on you boat at the water level and you don't have to take it out of the water. I also believe these fish are tougher then many think. a perfect example happened to me yesterday. I was out fishing and caught a fish and while it was in the net I noticed that a big piece of it's gill was hanging out of it's gill plate. At first I thought I had did it then I thought that if I did it it should be bleeding like a stuck pig and it wasn't bleeding at all also it was hooked right in the front of it's mouth. Stayed in the area for a while and went back to the same area later just to check in on the fish and never saw it again. When I was releasing the fish it left like a rocket with a big boil and a splash of water. Also had a friend tell me of one he caught with a large piece of gill that was hanging out of it's gill plate. I've seen people catch a fish in warmer water, and cooler water, and take 10 minutes to get them unhooked and then take 15 pictures drop them in the bottom of the boat 2-3 times then toss them back in the lake and then act surprised that the fish doesn't just swim right off. Proper handling is key to keeping these fish alive to be caught again regardless of the water temps.


----------



## backlashed

That was a nice muskie too Mason, congratulations on two in 10 minutes, it made up for my lousy day getting to see it.

Did you land any more after I left?


----------



## Mason52

No that was the last fish I saw. That's musky fishing, 8 hrs of casting 10 minutes of excitement.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Mason52 said:


> I slow down and even quit for a while when the water gets like it was a few weeks back. Also water release fish when I feel like it's in the fish's best interest. If you have to know how long a fish is they make stick on tapes you can put on you boat at the water level and you don't have to take it out of the water. I also believe these fish are tougher then many think. a perfect example happened to me yesterday. I was out fishing and caught a fish and while it was in the net I noticed that a big piece of it's gill was hanging out of it's gill plate. At first I thought I had did it then I thought that if I did it it should be bleeding like a stuck pig and it wasn't bleeding at all also it was hooked right in the front of it's mouth. Stayed in the area for a while and went back to the same area later just to check in on the fish and never saw it again. When I was releasing the fish it left like a rocket with a big boil and a splash of water. Also had a friend tell me of one he caught with a large piece of gill that was hanging out of it's gill plate. _I've seen people catch a fish in warmer water, and cooler water, and take 10 minutes to get them unhooked and then take 15 pictures drop them in the bottom of the boat 2-3 times then toss them back in the lake and then act surprised that the fish doesn't just swim right off. Proper handling is key to keeping these fish alive to be caught again regardless of the water temps.[/_QUOTE]
> 
> Your last paragraph brings up an excellent point!! Some are concerned with the oxygen level on the surface when its warm...How about the fishs' oxygen level when MOST guys remove the fish from the water with a net, plop them down on their decks and keep them out of the water for minutes on end? If someone cares SO much for these fish, they would never remove them from the water PERIOD. Better yet, stop fishing for them and start building churches to begin worshiping them! LOL
> 
> Just fish, have fun and use your best judgement guys!!


----------



## crittergitter

ShutUpNFish said:


> Mason52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I slow down and even quit for a while when the water gets like it was a few weeks back. Also water release fish when I feel like it's in the fish's best interest. If you have to know how long a fish is they make stick on tapes you can put on you boat at the water level and you don't have to take it out of the water. I also believe these fish are tougher then many think. a perfect example happened to me yesterday. I was out fishing and caught a fish and while it was in the net I noticed that a big piece of it's gill was hanging out of it's gill plate. At first I thought I had did it then I thought that if I did it it should be bleeding like a stuck pig and it wasn't bleeding at all also it was hooked right in the front of it's mouth. Stayed in the area for a while and went back to the same area later just to check in on the fish and never saw it again. When I was releasing the fish it left like a rocket with a big boil and a splash of water. Also had a friend tell me of one he caught with a large piece of gill that was hanging out of it's gill plate. _I've seen people catch a fish in warmer water, and cooler water, and take 10 minutes to get them unhooked and then take 15 pictures drop them in the bottom of the boat 2-3 times then toss them back in the lake and then act surprised that the fish doesn't just swim right off. Proper handling is key to keeping these fish alive to be caught again regardless of the water temps.[/_QUOTE]
> 
> Your last paragraph brings up an excellent point!! Some are concerned with the oxygen level on the surface when its warm...How about the fishs' oxygen level when MOST guys remove the fish from the water with a net, plop them down on their decks and keep them out of the water for minutes on end? If someone cares SO much for these fish, they would never remove them from the water PERIOD. Better yet, stop fishing for them and start building churches to begin worshiping them! LOL
> 
> Just fish, have fun and use your best judgement guys!!
> 
> 
> 
> Um, same thing. Fish in boat has no oxygen. Fish in water at surface in 80, 82, 84 degree water has NO oxygen. Gee, the fish is in the water so he's just fine. Um, there's NO OXYGEN there. That's the WHOLE point!
> 
> I do agree that some of the floaters occur because anglers are not prepared. They don't have hook cutters, they don't have heavy duty pliers, or they have a lousy net. Anytime an angler takes 4, 6, to 10 minutes trying to free a musky from the hooks or net then they are putting the fish at a greater risk for death. Also, some may not recognize when a musky is stressed. I water released 3 fish this year that might have died otherwise.
> 
> I certainly hope that all anglers that are specifically targeting musky have ALL of the necessary equipment to quickly unhook and release the fish.
> 
> Anyway, I'm happy to be pursuing them again.
> 
> 
> I really would like to see someone do a Project Noble Beast Study in Ohio, Indiana and or Kentucky in June and July. I would LOVE to see the results of that study.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mason52

People keep saying that when the water is 80 degrees or above that there is no oxygen but, I have never seen the corp site list the O2 at zero on the surface. If I remember right a musky can start having some stress at around 4 MG/L of O2 I did some shopping around on the corp site and Green River Lake and the Cave are still over 80 degrees but check the O2 levels at the surface. Obviously there is O2 in the top 5 ft of water. Also note that the Green temps were taken at 2:30 in the afternoon. Not saying I would fish in the temps that the Green is having right now just an observation about the oxygen levels and temps at the surface. 

WATER QUALITY DATA FOR GREEN RIVER LAKE (GRR)
(8/28/2012)	
((Time: 1430))
Pool Elevation: 675.14
Thermometer Air Temperature: F° ( C°)
Meter Readings: Air Temperature: F° ( C°)
Meter Dissolved Oxygen: mg/L
Tailwater Temperature:	78.4 F° (25.8 C°)
Tailwater Dissolved Oxygen: 8mg/L

Depth Temp Oxygen
0 83.3F° (28.5C°) 10.5
5 83.1F° (28.4C°) 10.5
10 82.9F° (28.3C°) 10.5
15 81.7F° (27.6C°) 10.4

WATER QUALITY DATA FOR CAVE RUN LAKE (CRR)
(8/27/2012)
Time: 1030
Pool Elevation: 729.95
Thermometer Air Temperature: F° ( C°)
Meter Readings: Air Temperature: F° ( C°)
Meter Dissolved Oxygen: mg/L
Tailwater Temperature:	77.5 F° (25.3 C°)
Tailwater Dissolved Oxygen: 8.3mg/L



Depth Temp Oxygen
0 81.3F° (27.4C°) 7.9
5 81.3F° (27.4C°) 7.9
10 81.1F° (27.3C°) 7.9
15 81.1F° (27.3C°) 8.0
20 80.4F° (26.9C°) 8.0


----------



## Bad Bub

Mason52 said:


> People keep saying that when the water is 80 degrees or above that there is no oxygen but, I have never seen the corp site list the O2 at zero on the surface. If I remember right a musky can start having some stress at around 4 MG/L of O2 I did some shopping around on the corp site and Green River Lake and the Cave are still over 80 degrees but check the O2 levels at the surface. Obviously there is O2 in the top 5 ft of water. Also note that the Green temps were taken at 2:30 in the afternoon. Not saying I would fish in the temps that the Green is having right now just an observation about the oxygen levels and temps at the surface.
> 
> WATER QUALITY DATA FOR GREEN RIVER LAKE (GRR)
> (8/28/2012)
> ((Time: 1430))
> Pool Elevation: 675.14
> Thermometer Air Temperature: F° ( C°)
> Meter Readings: Air Temperature: F° ( C°)
> Meter Dissolved Oxygen: mg/L
> Tailwater Temperature:	78.4 F° (25.8 C°)
> Tailwater Dissolved Oxygen: 8mg/L
> 
> Depth Temp Oxygen
> 0 83.3F° (28.5C°) 10.5
> 5 83.1F° (28.4C°) 10.5
> 10 82.9F° (28.3C°) 10.5
> 15 81.7F° (27.6C°) 10.4
> 
> WATER QUALITY DATA FOR CAVE RUN LAKE (CRR)
> (8/27/2012)
> Time: 1030
> Pool Elevation: 729.95
> Thermometer Air Temperature: F° ( C°)
> Meter Readings: Air Temperature: F° ( C°)
> Meter Dissolved Oxygen: mg/L
> Tailwater Temperature:	77.5 F° (25.3 C°)
> Tailwater Dissolved Oxygen: 8.3mg/L
> 
> 
> 
> Depth Temp Oxygen
> 0 81.3F° (27.4C°) 7.9
> 5 81.3F° (27.4C°) 7.9
> 10 81.1F° (27.3C°) 7.9
> 15 81.1F° (27.3C°) 8.0
> 20 80.4F° (26.9C°) 8.0


Well I guess that wipes out the "0" oxygen at the surface theory.... there's way too many variables to consider about what creates dissolved oxygen than just water temp. There's no doubt fish are more susceptible when water temps are high. But to say that all water above 80 degrees is completely void of oxygen is ridiculous. Rain, wind, natural current and aquatic vegetation all add oxygen to the water. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crittergitter

Mason52 said:


> People keep saying that when the water is 80 degrees or above that there is no oxygen but, I have never seen the corp site list the O2 at zero on the surface. If I remember right a musky can start having some stress at around 4 MG/L of O2 I did some shopping around on the corp site and Green River Lake and the Cave are still over 80 degrees but check the O2 levels at the surface. Obviously there is O2 in the top 5 ft of water. Also note that the Green temps were taken at 2:30 in the afternoon. Not saying I would fish in the temps that the Green is having right now just an observation about the oxygen levels and temps at the surface.
> 
> WATER QUALITY DATA FOR GREEN RIVER LAKE (GRR)
> (8/28/2012)
> ((Time: 1430))
> Pool Elevation: 675.14
> Thermometer Air Temperature: F° ( C°)
> Meter Readings: Air Temperature: F° ( C°)
> Meter Dissolved Oxygen: mg/L
> Tailwater Temperature:	78.4 F° (25.8 C°)
> Tailwater Dissolved Oxygen: 8mg/L
> 
> Depth Temp Oxygen
> 0 83.3F° (28.5C°) 10.5
> 5 83.1F° (28.4C°) 10.5
> 10 82.9F° (28.3C°) 10.5
> 15 81.7F° (27.6C°) 10.4
> 
> WATER QUALITY DATA FOR CAVE RUN LAKE (CRR)
> (8/27/2012)
> Time: 1030
> Pool Elevation: 729.95
> Thermometer Air Temperature: F° ( C°)
> Meter Readings: Air Temperature: F° ( C°)
> Meter Dissolved Oxygen: mg/L
> Tailwater Temperature:	77.5 F° (25.3 C°)
> Tailwater Dissolved Oxygen: 8.3mg/L
> 
> 
> 
> Depth Temp Oxygen
> 0 81.3F° (27.4C°) 7.9
> 5 81.3F° (27.4C°) 7.9
> 10 81.1F° (27.3C°) 7.9
> 15 81.1F° (27.3C°) 8.0
> 20 80.4F° (26.9C°) 8.0


I should know better than to speak in terms of absolutes. Yes, there are some impoundments depending on available vegetation, sources of fresh water springs, unseasonal precipitation and other variables where there might be sufficient oxygen levels during warm water periods. It is good to access that resource for your lake if it is available. Then, you can know for sure if there is no oxygen, a little dissolved oxygen or plenty of dissolved oxygen.


----------



## Bad Bub

O.k., not razzing anyone, but is it possible for water to be at "0" dissolved oxygen? Would it just become hydrogen at that point? Seriously.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crittergitter

Bad Bub said:


> O.k., not razzing anyone, but is it possible for water to be at "0" dissolved oxygen? Would it just become hydrogen at that point? Seriously.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


We're talking about dissolved oxygen levels. It's measured in milligrams per liter. It's how fish are able to absorb oxygen into their gills. 

Maybe hot water isn't stressful on the fish at all. Maybe we should all just troll em all up right through July and early August. After all, a few floaters is really no big deal. Just so long as we "release" the fish right. Good times!


----------



## firstflight111

okay heres my take on things ..the state put them in we can take them home ..it' no different then the rainbows or any of the lakes the state stocks with eyes ..it's all put and take fish to me and yes i keep bass to ...


----------



## ShutUpNFish

> Maybe hot water isn't stressful on the fish at all. Maybe we should all just troll em all up right through July and early August. After all, a few floaters is really no big deal. Just so long as we "release" the fish right. Good times!


I really don't think anyone is debating whether or not is causes stress to a fish, It most certainly does...So does impahling fish with 6/0 and 7/0 razor sharp trebles, does it not?? The real question is How many die from it? I'm willing to bet that more survive than people think....What kills them more is ignorance and poor fish handling practices IMHO. 

Troll 'em all up?? How many guys do you actually know that catch more than double figures of muskies in a single season? Are you one? I know guys who catch a lot, but most don't....so take a percentage of how many of those fish are caught in 85+ temp water (very minimal anyway).....just break it down realistically and ask yourself is there really THIS MUCH cause for concern....Really? C'mon - all I'm trying to say is that there are FAR MORE important concerns for us as a muskie fishing community to fucus on and direct our needed attention to than this fanatical nonsense.


----------



## Burks

More are probably killed by fisherman not targeting them and killing them because "muskie eat all the xxx in the lake"!

Ever heard of population control? Muskie do that wonderfully. Not sure about you but I really don't want to constantly catch a bunch of dinky fish all the time.


----------



## Bad Bub

firstflight111 said:


> okay heres my take on things ..the state put them in we can take them home ..it' no different then the rainbows or any of the lakes the state stocks with eyes ..it's all put and take fish to me and yes i keep bass to ...


This was my point earlier. I still agree.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub

ShutUpNFish said:


> I really don't think anyone is debating whether or not is causes stress to a fish, It most certainly does...So does impahling fish with 6/0 and 7/0 razor sharp trebles, does it not?? The real question is How many die from it? I'm willing to bet that more survive than people think....What kills them more is ignorance and poor fish handling practices IMHO.
> 
> Troll 'em all up?? How many guys do you actually know that catch more than double figures of muskies in a single season? Are you one? I know guys who catch a lot, but most don't....so take a percentage of how many of those fish are caught in 85+ temp water (very minimal anyway).....just break it down realistically and ask yourself is there really THIS MUCH cause for concern....Really? C'mon - all I'm trying to say is that there are FAR MORE important concerns for us as a muskie fishing community to fucus on and direct our needed attention to than this fanatical nonsense.


Also agree here. I'd say mother nature kills more muskie than somebody trolling during the summer.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub

Burks said:


> More are probably killed by fisherman not targeting them and killing them because "muskie eat all the xxx in the lake"!
> 
> Ever heard of population control? Muskie do that wonderfully. Not sure about you but I really don't want to constantly catch a bunch of dinky fish all the time.


In 30 years of fishing, i've never seen anyone kill a muskie for this reason. Muskies main forage are larger gizzard shad which are found throughout the state. I'm sure some bass, crappie, etc. Get eaten on occasion, but not really enough to have much of an impact on a larger body of water. At piedmont in the fall, muskies and bass will school together chasing shad in the small coves. If they were such enemies, the bass would be trying to jump on land to get away from them.
Anyone that would kill any fish for the reasoning that they are eating their "preferred" target species should have their license stripped from them for life.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Burks

Bad Bub said:


> In 30 years of fishing, i've never seen anyone kill a muskie for this reason.


I've never seen it myself, but I've ran into people who have claimed to have done so. 

Others have posted similar stories.


----------



## BassSlayerChris

Dude really. Why would you kill a musky cause it eats your fav fish? All fish eat all fish! Look in your aquarium even tiny tropical fish eat small tropical fish. It's life! If bass didn't have predators there would be a over abundance resulting in a major die off, little to no forage and a massive stunt in growth making every fish 10-12" with no decent sized fish. Smh dude you don't deserve to have a fishing license, ever. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mason52

All fish eat other fish is so true. I remember one time right after the yearly muskies were stocked on my home lake I thought I'd run down by the ramp they were stocked at and see if I could see some of the little guys. When I got there it didn't take long to find them in the area. What I also found were two of the biggest large mouth I'd ever seen in that lake at the time. One had to have been 7lbs or more the other 5lbs plus also were several huge drum. These fish were just cruising the area where there were at least 50 to 100 musky fingerlings. I tried to run them off by running my boat up on them and spooking them off but they would just circle around and come right back to the area. I finely gave up and left the area. IMO the worse thing that's happened to our musky lakes lately is the stocking being short 1000 or more fish per lake each of the last two years. I can't help but think that in 3 or 4 years we will see the impact of that on our musky fishing.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

The notion that muskies put a hurtin' on all other species in a lake is simply another perfect example of people spewing out false information due to complete ignorance. 

Even though those ignorant probably wont even read this I will give a couple of simple examples....First, it is a known fact, if you talk to any fish biologist or scientist...they will tell you that the largemouth bass itself puts more of a hurtin' on it's own species than a muskie does. And its typically NOT hurting at all, its simply nature. Second, take a lake like Lake St. Clair, with probably the most healthy muskie population and a natural muskie fishery in the world today...Not only is the muskie fishery thriving, but take a look at their smallmouth bass, walleye, perch and panfish fishery....They are all thriving! With the amount of muskies there, the theories of some of these ignorant people, muskies should be whiping out the rest right? NOT!


----------



## Legend killer

Can you have a post without putting people down?


----------



## Mason52

Ignorance is a state of being uninformed (lack of knowledge).[1] The word ignorant is an adjective describing a person in the state of being unaware

Like I tell my kids, there is a big difference between ignorant and stupid. I've been guilty of both.


----------



## Bassbme

Predators keep prey in balance. It's natures way. The only time it doesn't strike a balance is when man interjects. It's stupid to kill a fish because it eats your favorite species. I've also witnessed the same thing Mason52 mentioned seeing while I was fishing Leesville some years ago. I was putting in at the ramp near the middle of the lake while the stocking truck was dumping in the fingerlings. I watched more than a few of them get slurped up my some nice sized bass. 

And as far as this whole dissolved oxygen at the surface when the water is over 80 degrees.......... how do you explain catching bass out of one foot of water when the water is that hot. Both species have the same range of dissolved oxygen requirements.


----------



## Burks

ShutUpNFish said:


> The notion that muskies put a hurtin' on all other species in a lake is simply another perfect example of people spewing out false information due to complete ignorance.


Bingo! Exactly right. 

What other people do doesn't have to make sense to us, and it never will. But in their mind they are 100% correct. These are also the people that do absolutely no research on anything.

And you aren't going to ever change their minds (well, the odds are against you). You can try and try but in the end there will be some lame excuse as to why you're wrong, they're right. 

I doubt we have to worry about 80F water for quite some time now at least!!!



Legend killer said:


> Can you have a post without putting people down?


Pot calling the kettle black? I've seen you put enough people down, myself included.


----------



## KaGee

I've never seen confrontation change anyone's mind about anything. Experience tells me no one is 100% right all the time.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Phish_4_Bass

Can we change this threads name to 'Beating a Dead Horse'???


----------



## ShutUpNFish

Mason52 said:


> Ignorance is a state of being uninformed (lack of knowledge).[1] The word ignorant is an adjective describing a person in the state of being unaware
> 
> Like I tell my kids, there is a big difference between ignorant and stupid. I've been guilty of both.


Very well said Mason...Only the ignorant feel disgruntled by such a label...I was ignorant once when it came to muskie fishing, and admit to being so with newer progressive tactics even today. However, ignorance fittingly makes most people humble and good listeners/learners...and I emphasize "most"  And some, unfortunately just cannot find the capacity to get past the ignorance and probably couldn't understand any of these words anyhow.


----------



## Roscoe

Leave the fish alone PLEASE 



Guys you are killing the fish we all love so much,The fish swim off great they just die later, ITS TOO HOT TO FISH. I learned my lesson many years ago, most that die just hold to the bottom and become turtle bait. I fooled myself for many years saying our fish swam right away only to find same size fish same area dead the following day or two.
If I didn't believe it was harmful on the fish I would be at home instead of living out of my truck for the summer. Shame on you guys who claim to love these fish and still fish for them when its way too hot. I've turned down nearly 40 guide days for our guys this summer for that reason. I've heard of three dead ones found already. Cave Run Muskie Guide Service turns down all trips till late September for the good of our beloved fish. Cave Run will never compete in size with other lakes if we harm the big ones when they are the most venerable...Up north when it gets too hot guys either quit fishing or move to cooler waters, even radio stations run free announcements to warn of the harm on the muskies...This is why fishing is so much better up north, they take care of there muskies..
Hate to see this year after year, last year at least 7 over 48 inches died in August and September already heard of 3 there has been many studies done most agree 50% when caught in water over 78 degrees... FISH RESPONSIBLY you are just hurting your chance of a 50 incher. 
Just needed to vent...this makes me sick.... 


Tony Grant's Guide Service


----------



## backlashed

Roscoe said:


> Leave the fish alone PLEASE
> 
> 
> 
> Guys you are killing the fish we all love so much,The fish swim off great they just die later, ITS TOO HOT TO FISH.
> 
> Tony Grant's Guide Service



Lame. You can't talk to a grown man that way. Zealots make the problem worse. 

I totally understand respect the fish. YOU need to learn to respect the fisherman 

If it was ever as bad as you put on there would be none left to catch. Give it a rest. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Roscoe

Who are you refering to Bl?


Roscoe


----------



## KaGee

I think we've taken this to the limit.


----------

